#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-05-10
<jeffrash> will my GeForce 210 dual monitor setup work in 11.04?
<kowen> Good question; I'm not sure. Never set up dual monitors, myself.
<jeffrash> It's worked fine in the last 4 versions, but I can't trust it
<jeffrash> wireless and bluetooth on my laptop also had worked for the last 4 versions.
<jeffrash> but not now, at least not without workarounds.
<kowen> I'd err on the side of caution, then; seems that 11.04 has broken things for quite a number of people.
<jeffrash> agreed
<kowen> Personally, everything worked out fine for me, but my hardware is a bit on the "tried and true" side of things.
<jeffrash> some how I ended up with alot of hardware with closed source drivers.
<kowen> Mm, how fun.
<kowen> And it's time for me to go.
<kowen> Goodnight, everyone. :_
<kowen> *:), :P
<holstein> jeffrash: ping
<holstein> tell me about your Gforce210
<holstein> im interested in something dual head
<holstein> with 10.04*
<jeffrash>  holstein : It's no biggy to setup
<jeffrash> the card has 1 VGA, 1 DIGITAL, and 1 HDMI
<jeffrash> I just installed the NVIDIA proprietary drivers and put one monitor on the VGA and one on the Digital output.
<jeffrash> the driver utility detects both monitors and allows me to enable twinview.
<jeffrash> done
<jeffrash> I did have to run nvidia-settings as root to allow it to write to the xorg.conf.  sudo /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<holstein> jeffrash: i need to dodge the proprietary drivers
<jeffrash> holstein, oh, sorry.  No 3D or effects without it for that card.
<jeffrash> Theyre just the closed source drivers
<holstein> jeffrash: 3d is not manditory
<holstein> i just want dual head
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-05-11
<kowen> Hello, all.
<kowen> Well, uh... goodbye... all. :P
<_marx_> out
<akgraner> jeffrash - when did he say that - link?
<akgraner> I haven't heard him say that at this UDS?
<akgraner> I don't think he means it like they should leave but I'm interviewing him later this week I'll ask him
<holstein> akgraner: o/
<akgraner> holstein, hey!
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-05-12
<holstein> kowen: o/
<kowen> Howdy.
<kowen> Oh, how did the audio presentation go?
<holstein> it went well
 * kowen was interested, but unable to attend.
<holstein> not a whole lot of folks
<holstein> but we added an evening meeting too
<kowen> Can't say that's a shock. :P
<holstein> so folks are deciding which one they can go to now
<holstein> we've had about 30 before
<holstein> but there was probably only 8
<kowen> I had no idea.
<holstein> i had a little guitar
<holstein> and a keyboard
<holstein> and we made some actual noises
<kowen> Good God.
<holstein> mostly just talked about JACK
<holstein> and looked at a few ardour sessions
<jack_^> about me? WTF
<holstein> lol
<holstein> jack_^: that highlights you?
<jack_^> yes
<holstein> you'd never make it in the rooms i frequent ;)
<jack_^> hehe
<kowen> That's hilarious. :P
<jack_^> holstein, i dont. im constantly getting pinged
<jack_^> due to #fedora and #ubuntu
<jack_^> holstein, have you seen adam drew's presentation on music production?
<holstein> jack_^: i saw some of it
<holstein> i couldnt hear at the time
<jack_^> he sits in the cubicle next to mine. :O
<holstein> im waiting on an easy way to see it
<holstein> it seemed thorough
<holstein> thuorough?
<holstein> none of those look right ;)
<jack_^> thorough i think is right
<jack_^> apparently he does it 24/7 in his free time
<holstein> cool
<holstein> i hope we get to do something
<jack_^> he keeps flipping between fedora and ubuntu. he says the new low latency kernel is awesome
<holstein> maybe in charlotte
<holstein> hopefully, we wont need it
<jack_^> boo @ charlotte. hit up raleigh!
<holstein> by the time 12.04 is released
<holstein> jack_^: charlotte is kinda in the middle
<jack_^> yeah but its like a 3 hour drive for me and my gf wont let me drive more than 30 mins for linux related things
<jack_^> XD
<kowen> I can relate to that. :P
<jack_^> heh
<holstein> you have to borrow her car?
<jack_^> no. she keeps a leash on me at all times
<holstein> ;p
<jack_^> heh
<jack_^> i need to start going to more stuff though. i need to start going to trilug
<holstein> our LUG is doing quite well actually
<jack_^> which one?
<holstein> wnclug
<holstein> http://wnclug.ourproject.org/
<jack_^> nice
<jack_^> i joined my college lug but it sucked. every week we would just talk about what was new in ubuntu heh
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> im trying to get *the* fedora user to do some presentations
<jack_^> i got this dvd from the redhat summit that says 'use this cd to make integration with Active Directory easier'. i wish i had that stuff in college
<holstein> even if its just "here's fedora'
<jack_^> heh
<holstein> most of us use ubuntu
<holstein> nothing wrong with that
<jack_^> yeah. fedora is awesome. i wish they would take some tips from ubuntu though.
<holstein> i just want to stay inclusive
<jack_^> I ditched ubuntu a few months ago :x
<holstein> and have a separate ubuntu users group is necesarry
<jack_^> http://jack-server.com/blog/?p=743
<jack_^> ^images nsfw
<kowen> jack_^: Then what the hell are you doing here? :P
<holstein> yeah, fedora would have to care about making a desktop OS
<kowen> (Kidding, close to ditching it myself.)
<jack_^> i <3 you guys
<jack_^> heh
<jack_^> yeah fedora doesn't care... which sucks
<holstein> is it just unity?
<jack_^> they're like... purists or something. they wont include anything it seems
<holstein> getting you guys sad?
<kowen> I actually don't mind Unity.
<jack_^> holstein, i really like unity actually
 * holstein is still running 10.04
<holstein> i have an 11.04 testing install
<kowen> After a little tweaking, it's pretty efficient for me.
<jack_^> i just updated my laptop to 11.04 this weekend.
<jack_^> http://jack-server.com/blog/?p=749
<jack_^> ^ unity
<kowen> I'm trying out various things right now. No particular reason to mention.
<jack_^> im actually terrified of gnome-shell
<kowen> Ha, I haven't even tried it myself.
<kowen> I just don't like the look of it. :P
<holstein> you've got nauty wallpaper ;)
<jack_^> i switched to fedora because i use red hat at work everyday so i know my way around it better. i was getting frustrated with the small differences between the distros
<jack_^> haha
<holstein> thats why you're GF dont let you go anywhere
<jack_^> haha
<kowen> Naughty Narwhal...?
<holstein> lol
<jack_^> my wallpapers are all PG at the moment
<holstein> i try fedora and debian
<holstein> i would like to run plain old debian more often
<kowen> (I'm at work, so not visiting right now. ;))
<holstein> but, the buntu goodness and magic is something i still need
<jack_^> the unity post is SFW
<kowen> holstein: That's one thing I'm trying out at the moment. Plain ol' Debian.
<kowen> Ah, okay.
<jack_^> im scared of the direction ubuntu is going
<holstein> scared?
<holstein> im pretty envolved with the ubuntustudio team
<holstein> and im happy with what we are doing
<jack_^> nice
<jack_^> my girlfriend was using ubuntu studio for a while
<holstein> i think the direction is interesting overall
<holstein> we'll see...
<jack_^> canonical seems like they keep doing more and more stuff against opensource a little bit at a time
<kowen> I'm not so sure about that. Maybe.
<holstein> yeah, they are trying some things
<holstein> hopefully it'll all settle out soon
<kowen> I just think that things are starting to feel more constricting than they used to.
<holstein> its challenging
<kowen> Well, yeah. I just prefer things stable and malleable. Thus my love affair with Openbox. :P
<jack_^> ubuntu is making HUGE strides with linux but they dont seem to providing much back to the upstream. i was looking at the kernel submits and canonical was right next to oracle :P
<kowen> Good God. :|
<holstein> yeah, i dont know much about the facts of that though
<holstein> as far as what should go up and why
<holstein> i know, with the audio stuff
<holstein> we just send folks right to debian
<holstein> so, ubuntustudio never contributes upstream really
<holstein> except for maybe a kernel idea
<kowen> Shame! :P
<holstein> but, the stuff gets sent to debian
<jack_^> yeah but studio is raelly just a spin of ubuntu right?
<holstein> and trickles down
<holstein> jack_^: right
<holstein> ubuntustudio = ubuntu
<holstein> BUT, when someone comes in with new stuff
<holstein> we dont take it on
<kowen> Yeah, Studio is actually an official spin. Unlike thousands of other spins. :P
<holstein> we just send them to the debian multimedia team
<holstein> so, on paper
<holstein> it looks like we dont contribute upstream
<holstein> and actually
<holstein> we dont
<kowen> Haha.
<holstein> but, thats not because we dont want to
<holstein> we just cant right now
<kowen> Well, upstream can be a bit uptight, as well... as far as I know.
<jack_^> yeah thats true
<holstein> yeah, you never know whats up
<holstein> and why it might seem that way on paper
<holstein> i mean, its all open
<jack_^> but if you move too far away from the upstream you become a fork and i think forking hurts the community. the maintainers can be blamed for a lot of that though.
<jack_^> im gonna go lay down. i think im coming down with the sickness D:
<jack_^> nice talking to you guys
<kowen> Have a good one. :)
<kowen> (Despite your sickliness.)
<holstein> jack_^: :/
<holstein> hope you feel better
<kowen> Alrighty, time for me to head on home.
<kowen> Talk to you guys later. :)
<holstein> Veloce06: fezzler?
<Veloce06> holstein: ??
<Nivex> beuller?
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> Veloce06: thought you might be someone i know
<durrell> Hi
<holstein> durrell: o/
<Veloce06> holstein: sorry
<holstein> Veloce06: no worries, good to see you
<durrell> I didn't know there were other Ubuntu users in NC -_-
<holstein> quite a few actually
<durrell> Ha I was half kidding. There just don't appear to be many in eastern NC.
<durrell> Are most of you guys in RDU or what?
<Veloce06> holstein: thanks for the video card help. I may purchase an Nvidia GT 520 to see how that works
<holstein> Veloce06: thats who you are
<holstein> i just got mixed up :)
<Veloce06> yes
<holstein> i got some nvidia card at the charity shop yesterday
<durrell> I figured
<holstein> works great with the proprietary driver
<holstein> dual head
<holstein> 3d
<Veloce06> holstein: older cards or newer?
<holstein> its older though
<holstein> no fans which is great for my needs
<Veloce06> what chipset?
<holstein> Veloce06: i'll have to look
<Veloce06> or processor I mean
<holstein> im not near it right now
<Veloce06> np, I'm just wondering if the older 8x and 9x have these problems and the newer ones work better
<holstein> geforce7300
<holstein> i linked it in an irc channel :)
<Veloce06> so, about the same era then as the 8 and 9s
<Veloce06> holstein: the newer cards have dvi, vga and hdmi ports, so that will be a plus
<holstein> this is DVI and VGA
<Veloce06> works for me
<holstein> yeah, thats all i wanted
<holstein> something to support 2 monitors
<Veloce06> although I can use hdmi now with my tv
<holstein> and the price was right :)
<durrell> Are you guys running 11.04?
<Veloce06> durrell: I am
<durrell> Veloce06: Had good results so far?
<durrell> It failed at install for me in three different places, so I stuck with 10.04..haha.
<Veloce06> having some of the same issues I had with 10.04 and 10.10. Terrible video problems, x freezes etc
<durrell> :(
<holstein> i have a testing 11.04 and 10.10 installation
<holstein> i have 10.04 running most everywhere
 * holstein gotta run though... BBL
<durrell> I'm running an ATI card and 10.04 with mostly no issues
<durrell> holstein: Yeah, all my servers are on 10.04
<Veloce06> servers for me are 10.04, but then they do not use X. My desktop is Ubuntu Studio 11.04.
<durrell> Yeah all of my servers are headless as well.
<durrell> So you're trying to find a new video card to fix your issues?
<Veloce06> just on the desktop of course. I've got an 8800 GTS and I'm having X freezes, X reboots, pixelation on the screen, and flashing. It is terribly annoying
<Veloce06> The only thing I can think is it is the card
<durrell> That's kind of surprising
<Veloce06> It may be a bad card for all I know. It has done this since I can remember.
<durrell> Yeah that's kind of what it sounds like
<Veloce06> I've got a couple other 8600s or 8800s but I thought I might try something newer at only $50
<durrell> Yeah that makes sense
<durrell> I'm contemplating a new build but it will be AMD/ATI based if I go through with it
<Veloce06> I used to use ATI (before AMD), but then they had all the problems and Nvidia was the card to get. I'm not so sure anymore.
<durrell> I think it has almost reversed now
<durrell> I know a dual head setup seems to be a lot easier to achieve with ATI
<Veloce06> hmmm... what low priced ATI card would you suggest these days?
<durrell> I'm not even running proprietary drivers and have no problems whatsoever, so that's pretty exciting
<Veloce06> that would be thanks to AMD
<durrell> I'm looking at getting an HD4670 for my personal card
<durrell> My work computer is running a 4 series card too I think
<Veloce06> I may break down and look at ATI then. I don't need any gaming quality on this desktop, just a good reliable machine.
<durrell> Well I've been out of the gaming scene for awhile but as far as I know the ATI cards have been holding their own pretty well lately
<durrell> Especially for the price
<Veloce06> well, if the price is decent, I may break down and give it a shot again.
<durrell> I know the 4670 is 65 bucks
<durrell> And the 5570 or whatever it is..is running like 60
<durrell> On Newegg
<durrell> You should be good either way, but I just like the fact that my ATI doesn't even require the proprietary driver
<durrell> Of course I'm not running Compiz or anything like that, though
<Veloce06> I will give those a look then. thanks!
<durrell> Sure :)
<durrell> So you do this for a living I assume?
<Veloce06> yes and no, IT work is my living, but then I get home and play.
<durrell> Cool. What kind of IT work do you do? Sys admin or what?
<Veloce06> basically what I don't get to do at work, I try to tinker with at home.
<durrell> I do the same, haha.
<Veloce06> I've done a little of everything (except programming) for the last 20+ years.
<durrell> Cool.
<durrell> So you've been doing this almost as long as I've been alive.
<Veloce06> I like the sys admin stuff etc, but now it is more management. Can't keep up with the young people any more
<durrell> I'm a sys admin for a college
<Veloce06> I guess, started out when Word Perfect was the big thing and Novell was still 2.x
<durrell> Yeah I didn't get big into computers until XP if that tells you anything
<Veloce06> My first dive into linux with with caldera 4 I think back in the late 90's. Did several things with Unix before that and it was nice to get back to some of the Unix stuff. Boy, I was supporting Windows when it was 3.0.
<durrell> Haha..my first foray into Linux was Ubuntu 7.04 and I've been running it off and on since then. Mainly been a Mac guy the past few years for college, but now I'm running it full time at work
<durrell> it = Ubuntu
<Veloce06> I'm running a Mac at work also. Someone had to be on the edge and try it out as everyone keeps asking for it at work (RTI). I've been slowly pushing other things linux, but we have mainly used Red Hat for any linux at work.
<durrell> You like the Mac?
<durrell> I love mine but I'm not sure about how I'll feel after the 10.7 upgrade
<Veloce06> yes, since it is based on BSD, there are many Unix like things I can do that you had to force on Windows etc.
<Veloce06> I'm still on 10.6 I believe.
<durrell> Yeah me too
<Veloce06> yup, 10.6.7
<durrell> 10.7 coming this summer
<durrell> It has a lot of iOS UI elements in it, and I just don't know how I feel about that
<Veloce06> not sure I like the Apple proprietary idea but at least it is stable
<durrell> Yeah the proprietary thing is both beautiful and ugly at the same time
<durrell> Stable but closed
<Veloce06> that is why it is stable, limited hard ware support etc.
<Veloce06> If I could get all the apps I use on mac or linux, I wouldn't even touch a windows box any more. Then again, if everything on the mac was available on linux. I would be done and happy.
<durrell> I love Linux, don't get me wrong, but the stability that the Mac provides is really tough to beat.
<durrell> I think I'm finding the right blend, though..Linux at work/on my desktop(s), and Mac on the go
<Veloce06> that is the trade off. mac = proprietary, limited hardware support and good stability. with linux, you have the wide hardware support, limited software and you give up some stability
<durrell> Although Lenovo is making that difficult by releasing Ubuntu certified ultraportables
<Veloce06> for me it has been the mac at work, and linux at home, although I have to run some windows servers to keep my skills up since that is what work uses so much of
<durrell> Yeah..speaking of that..have you checked out Remmina for RDP?
<durrell> I found it a few days ago and it is the best RDP client I've ever used
<Veloce06> nope, haven't heard of it
<durrell> If you spend a lot of time in Win servers, it's a must have
<Veloce06> definitely. Most of the windows boxes are managed with RDP and then I'm trying to get more of them virtualized
<durrell> Yeah I'm the virtualization guy here at work
<durrell> We only have 3 ESX machines and I built an ESXi machine this week since VMware is ditching ESX
<durrell> But all of our Windows servers are virtualized with the exception of DC, Exchange, Terminal and VOIP
<Veloce06> I've been playing with VMware server 2 for awhile, but have gone away from that and put in my first ESXi box just a little while ago. Working well for me on an old Dell PE server
<Veloce06> I got playing with OpenFiler and setup a 3TB iSCSI san and my ESXi is connecting to that for disk space.
<durrell> Yep I installed ESXi on a PE 2650 with 3GB of RAM and it's plugging along with a single Linux server on it, haha
<durrell> Yeah mine is connecting to our Compellent SAN via iSCSI
<durrell> We have FibreChannel connections on the other 3 ESX machines which is awesome
<durrell> But I didn't have any spare ports to set the test server up on FC so I just used iSCSI
<Veloce06> well, I had to do my at home, so it had to be on the poorman's budget
<durrell> Haha, so you have an iSCSI SAN at home?
<Veloce06> yup, crazy isn't it. I actually have a 42u rack stuffed with I think 8 servers.
<durrell> Wow
<durrell> My wife has taken over my home office so I don't have anything
<Veloce06> My wife thinks I'm crazy, but it is how I keep up on some things and experiment with others
<durrell> I don't feel worthy of being considered a nerd
<Veloce06> nah, it will come in time. I don't know how many boxes of old various computer parts I have that I just can't part with.
<Veloce06> may come in handy one day.
<durrell> Haha..I have a few drawers full.
<Veloce06> It's nice when you need something from a few years ago and you can scrounge through some box and find it. Or when someone online needs some old piece of memory. I just might have it
 * _marx_ salutes Veloce06 
<durrell> I wish I'd have been in here the other night. That PE2650 needed PC3200 RAM and I was only able to find 1 more GB laying around
<Veloce06> yeah, I've had to ask around on occasion to find some stick of memory I didn't have or some processor that was for an older board. Usually someone on TriLUG or something will have it.
<durrell> What's TriLUG? Triangle Linux UG?
<Veloce06> yes
<Veloce06> #trilug
<durrell> Never knew it existed
<durrell> I'm in Goldsboro, BTW
<Veloce06> it is here in the triangle, but they have people all over that frequent the mailing list and the irc channel
<durrell> Cool!
<Veloce06> it would be a little bit of a drive for you, but I'm sure someone makes the journey
<durrell> Where is it?
<durrell> I can be on 440 in about 40 minutes
<Veloce06> They hold their monthly meeting (actually tonight) at Red Hat HQ at NCSU
<durrell> Ah yeah NCSU is actually less than an hour from me
<Nivex> come on down!
<Veloce06> Great group of people, Willing to help etc
<durrell> I might sometime..what kind of stuff do you guys do?
<Veloce06> see you aren't that far away.
<Nivex> eat pizza, listen to program
<Nivex> tonight's program is on LDAP
<durrell> Ooo
<Nivex> tonight is also steering committee elections
<Veloce06> a little of everything. it just depends on who is doing the presentation. I think last month was Audio
<durrell> What about LDAP?
<Nivex> topic history is on http://www.trilug.org/
<durrell> I work a lot with LDAP since we're a Server 2008 AD
<Veloce06> would love to be there for LDAP tonight but I have to be somewhere else. Would love to finally have a good working LDAP implementation instead of eDIR or AD
<durrell> I was pretty excited to find that ESXi 4.1 had implemented LDAP integration
<durrell> Veloce06: Do you work with thin clients or desktop virtualization at all?
<Veloce06> Have started looking at thin clients but have not done much. I have a friend that is heavily into desktop virtualization, so I run things by him
<durrell> I'm in a meeting now and we're discussing migrating some users to thin clients
<Veloce06> it's the big thing these days
<Veloce06> I've thought about doing something at home for a test. Put a terminal in the kitchen or something, just to see how it works.
<Veloce06> durrell: I've got to head out of the office for now. nice talking with you and maybe I'll see you at a TriLUG meeting.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-05-13
<Da77o0oM> any girl in Charlotte ?
<durrell> Veloce06: You've inspired me..I'm trying to build a SAN now lol
<Veloce06> durrell: it's not too difficult using OpenFiler. The hardest part is finding hardware that will support multiple SATA drives and good drives
<Veloce06> One of the things I did was make sure you have either a good Gigabyte switch to VLAN the SAN traffic, or provide a completely different Gigabyte network for your SAN.
<Veloce06> durrell: let me know if you have any questions. I'll at least try to answer to the best of my ability. Good luck on the SAN build.
<durrell> Well we have two Compellent SANs
<durrell> I'm just doing this for fun
<durrell> I'm bored and have the hardware haha
<Veloce06> that's the best part, doing it for fun
<Veloce06> No stress that way, so any problems become a learning experience without the headache
<durrell> Yup that's the plan :)
<durrell> I am probably going to try to hook it up to ESXi just for fun too
<durrell> This is why I love my job..I'd be doing this stuff at home anyway haha
<Veloce06> let me know if you need some links to some web sites with helps on connecting ESXi to OpenFiler. I definitely bookmarked those pages.
<BugeyeD> durrell: what operating systems do you have connected to your compellent? and what type of connections? we're shopping now, and it's between compellent and emc (we have emc now, but are thinking about dumping them).
<BugeyeD> we have a mixed bag - solaris, linux, bsd, and a few windows boxes. we're an oracle shop, with oracle on suse linux. all fibre-channel, with nas being delivered via software instead of the san itself.
<BugeyeD> durrell: i see, you are running esx w/iscsi and fibre.
<durrell> BugeyeD: Yep
<durrell> ESX 4.1 at the moment..prepping to move to ESXi 4.1 with VMware's announcement last week that they are ditching ESX
<BugeyeD> i have a dozen or so 4.0 boxes in several clusters; 4.1 presented issues when backed by oracle database, and those issues weren't resolved until about a month ago.
<BugeyeD> we've known for awhile that we'd already seen the last of esx. i still haven't messed with esxi yet.
<durrell> BugeyeD: You're a lot larger than us..we have 3 4.1 boxes running about 20 servers
<durrell> 4.1 has been great for us, though
<BugeyeD> yeah, we have 300+ guests, not including the vdi stuff
<durrell> Ahh we are strongly considering getting into some VDI stuff
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-05-15
<_marx_> having to restart X every morning is a pita
<_marx_> bug #727594
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 727594 in xf86-video-intel "SRU: [i915gm] GPU lockup (ESR: 0x00000001 IPEHR: 0x02000004)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727594
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-05-10
<MarkB1> anyone have probs with KMix (Kubu 12.04) constantly crashing?  maybe doesn't like my external Logitech USB speaker?  no issues in prev release...
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-05-11
<gabrielle> what up
<gabrielle> ???
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-05-07
<durrell> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<durrell> F00nd4rt
<durrell> yes
<Nivex> durrell: wrong window?
<durrell> Sorry, This is his wife
<durrellwork> Well that's the last time I try to walk my wife through a command
 * Nivex backs slowly away from the marital conflict
<durrellwork> :P
<durrellwork> Pretty funny
<holstein> lol
<holstein> general note.. setup ssh *before* leaving the house ;)
<durrellwork> holstein: Lesson learned
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-05-08
<durrell> Well just took a Linux Skills Assessment for a tech recruiter and scored "Advanced", so you'd think I could solve a problem with GOD-FORSAKEN UNITY
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-05-09
<holstein> lol
<holstein> durrell: whats the issue?
<durrell> holstein: Dunno, some bug with the free Radeon driver I guess
<durrell> I just switched to Gnome 3 since I like it better anyway and it works fine
<durrell> I guess I should probably setup ssh now
<durrell> lol
<holstein> durrell: interesting.. should be very similar with 3d
<holstein> im about to try gnome3 for an extended period
<holstein> i know i like and can use XFCE.. and LXDE is great for what it is
<holstein> i usually just use openbox.. but im looking for that thing i can install on most any hardware for any user
<holstein> unity is not the answer there for me.. it doesnt do well on older hardware, and i dont run it so im no good at setting it up
<durrell> holstein: Openbox is my favorite lightweight WM
<durrell> I really like Gnome3, though
<durrell> Even with the funky
<durrell> "Activities"
<durrell> It works well for me
<durrell> And it's a lot nicer looking
#ubuntu-us-nc 2015-05-10
<ChinnoDog> Crickets
<holstein> you mean, no activity?
<holstein> im sure, any discussion would be welcome..
#ubuntu-us-nc 2016-05-10
<ChinnoDog> Carson: hey
<Carson> hey chinnodog
<Carson> i don't know much about ubuntu
<Carson> but i joined because it was a north carolina channe
<ChinnoDog> Carson: Where in NC are you?
<Carson> I recently moved to Charlotte
<Carson> I grew up in Raleigh though
<Carson> you? chinnodog?
#ubuntu-us-nc 2016-05-11
<ChinnoDog> He left
